# Our Singing Pumpkins!



## bullyghost (Aug 17, 2008)

I have been wracking my brain trying to figure out how to make the singing pumpkins without spending a bunch of $$$$....Here is my solution. I have hooked the pumpkins up to our Mr. Christmas that we got last year...I turned the volume all the way down on the Christmas machine, and added speakers with my IPod playing "This is Halloween" looped over and over....while the songs don't perfectly "match" I am hoping the TOTs don't notice.... Couple glitches but here it is....:jol:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Pretty cool, nice job!


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Like. A LOT!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

good job bully


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

creative use of what's available to you - looks great.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

The TOTs won't notice any glitches. I don't even notice any! One thing is for sure though... they will most definitely love it.


----------

